# Single Boater Chic



## Withdrawn 1 (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm a single beginner kayaker chic looking for people to boat mellow stretches of the rivers this spring / summer. I have my roll somewhat, but I need a boat thats way better than what I have. I also raft. Please drop me a private buzz message if anyone is interested. Thanks!


----------



## chadmckenzie26 (Jun 23, 2005)

I may be up in gunny for ski naked day if you want to join.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

I don't think I could teach you to boat, but once you learn I'd love to get together for a beer! 8)


----------



## vaultman14 (Feb 3, 2006)

i live in gunny and i have already gone to the park twice and ran the town run yesterday but i was going to go to the river on fri or sat just write back if you wanna go boating im always up for boating


----------



## rasdoggy (Jan 31, 2005)

There is a group of boaters that welcomes new paddlers that can be found at 
www.coloradokayakers.com
Mostly all are from the front range area but also run stuff on the otherside of the hill.
There are several female boaters in the group that are newer boaters and as a whole the group is very supportive.

You may also try Colorado Whitewater @ www.coloradowhitewater.org and The Pikes Peak group @ www.pikepeakwhitewaterclub.com 

Welcome to kayaking.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Hold on a sec....You guys get set up like this and that's the best you got????
The ball is on the Tee. 

Way to step up Joe.


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

I feel like I could offer my services a little eaiser if I had a good picture of you for inspiration
Feel free to submit one on the sight


----------



## smoke emif ugotem (Mar 29, 2006)

I used to think the long-hairs runnin' around Boulder who haven't taken a shower in a month, like the smell of B.O. and who grow their dreds out to be more "heady brah" were the most pathetic alpha males when it comes to pickin' up chicks... but this thread has served as a wake-up call that the boating community in Colorado is in WAY worse shape. 

I mean come on boys... you guys are all so pathetic I bet the last time you got laid was when you got drunk, spread peanut butter all over your nutsack and asshole and had your dog lick it off for fun. 

I have to wonder what is wrong with this sport when a perfectly nice lady comes on here, tells you she is single, is looking for someone to paddle with and the best you guys can do is say, "give me a picture" or "I can't teach you to paddle, but learn how and I'll grab a beer with you."

SHIIIIT.... I bet you'd make her pick up the tab for that beer too wouldn't you, you lazy, non-pussy getting, masterbating loser. Why don't you just go home after your next Waterton run, grab the lube and go town on yourself because that is pretty much the only game you know how to throw. Unfortunately that is probably the daily routine for you JC. 

And to you, the single girl in Gunny, I say forget these losers. Go find a rubber pusher who will spit game at you that goes beyond the 3rd grade mentality of these masterbaters. GEEZSH, no wonder so many boaters are single...

It's the Chronciles(what) of Narnia gentleman and you all suck at pickin' up the smooth, smelly, slimey pooootananeeeey. I'm goin' light one up for all the losers who call themselves "monster boaters." I just call yo sorry asses "single."


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Hello wolves. I am a lamb and I would like to play with you. Any takers?


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I could see the buzzards circling as soon as the post hit the site. At least Rasdoggy was helpful. Hopefully this was a troll to begin with.


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

I hate to call it like I see it, but BSoE's post is dead-on. I can't label this one a blatant troll, as I've seen Yakgrrll post other legit messages to this board before.

BUT, here's the catch: yes, I too came to this site a clueless newby. Yes, I too asked (what were probably stupid/ silly/ naive) questions about boats and teaching and bombproofing a roll. But the difference between most of the responses I got, and most of what Yakgrrll has, has been in the legitimacy of answers: I came here as a dumb, young boater who happened to be female. My primary interest was connecting with other cued-in, experienced, and more knowledgable boaters. After my first handful of posts, if someone asked, I let them in on the fact that _yes_, I was a girl. I didn't jump on the Buzz and advertise myself as a single chick with an agenda-- and I think that may be part of what's gotten Yakgrrll into trouble.

Now, do I think I've handled every situation here on the Buzz the right way, every time? _*Hell*_ no. Are you *kidding* me??  I'm just saying, be a boater, first and foremost. Put it out there that boating and skills and beta and new rivers are at the top of your list of priorities. Let folks know if you're looking to paddle with other chicks (maybe that's whay Yakgal posted she was single? Given the benefit of the doubt for a second, she could've just been asking for other single girls to show her the ropes, even if that's not how it came off initially?), or just friendly folks who're willing to spend a little time helping you hone your skills. Rasdoggy had a few great suggestions if you're looking for the latter, and if the paddling is your priority. If the single fellas are, don't waste your time or $$ on the flashy new boat or labor-intensive instruction, go hang out at the whitewater park, the local playhole, the take-out-- there should be plenty of guys there. 

I'll tell you this much: I've gotten far more respect as a boater who happens to be female and single, than I would've had I taken the route of being a chick who happened to be single and boat. I'd much rather have a fella fawn over me for the fact I got out there, took my licks, had my ass handed to me a couple of times, and ultimately proved that I could hang with the guys, than for the fact I happened to be halfway attractive and admittedly single. I don't know, call me crazy, but meeting men/ people has never been a motivating factor for getting on the water any given day?? Unfortunately, with the way the original post was worded, I think it may've bitten you in the ass 'cause that's what it *_kinda_* sounds like you were out there wanting to do??

And BTW Yakgrrll, if I lived in CO, I'd have been happy to have shown you the ropes on a run or two. Unfortunately, with me living in the SE instead, all I can offer are a few (very unsolicited) words of advice about dealing with these zany (but mostly lovable) boater men!


----------



## moshe (Nov 9, 2005)

*ha ha ha*

Yakgrrl....if you laughed your ass off at all these responses...you are going to LOVE kayaking and its irreverant predominately male although not exclusively community. The nothing is sacred ribbing is part of the fun. I won't be volunteering to paddle any long stretches of flat water with you either...but if you need someone to meet up and surf in Gunni, Salida, BV to get some substantial combat roll practice in, I am always game for extending the female boater community. Send a PM. If you didn't laugh however... :wink: 

Now, beta....Gunni guys...is it worth bringing the boat along for the weekend. I'm headed to closing weekend at CB - is there enough water to play?


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Y'all are right. What I ment to say was that I don't paddle flat water unless absolutely necessary, I'm not patient enough to watch you swim browns, and Gunnison is out of the question. However, yakgrl you should give up on this learning to kayak BS, grab a High Life from the cooler in my truck and drive shuttle while the bros run the shit. I'll be warming up in CB this spring, bring the bikini. Otherwise, call me in a few years after Smokem has showed you all he knows about schwag nugs, class IV boating, and 30 seconds to glory. I think this is the beginning to a beautiful relationship, girl.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Now That's what I'm talkin 'bout!!!
The season has officially started .......*anymore takers*??


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Bwah-ha, figures this thread gets some attention. Couldn't of said it better myself, Bastard Child. Of course I figured newby would have somethin to say on this as well, kinda sounds familiar dont it (pissin on your leg)? :wink: Nice of you to share your wisdom though, seein as you are the alpha female for this board and all. You've got mail.


----------



## huckit21 (Nov 4, 2003)

way to go joe. I just said the same thing to my girly and well.............now i am sleepin on the couch. Thanks for being a roll model.....dick.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

yak grl, give joe a chance. two posts and he hasnt started telling you ex stories yet. he has even offered for you to run shuttle for him. leaps and bounds from a couple weeks ago. i couldnt even get out of the driveway with him before hearing an ex story. and smoke is right, rafts are a lot more comfy then the back of a kayak.


joe, at least you havent brought up the ex, but come on. i know she is in gunny and all but who knows dude. you gotta go for a little sympathy maybe even chivalry or something. i.e. i just got done with surgery from busting my face while saving lives and since i am layed up a little and trying to heal my face and since i love helpingg people i would love to show you down some easier runs to get your boat wet. you never know you may have just passed on the only chick you could have ever convinced to row your gear. scare the hell out of her in a kayak, tell her how much better rafting is. hand her the oars and paddle of. barkow felis cant be on every trip ya know.


----------



## holley (Mar 8, 2004)

That's some funny shit. Whether yakgrrl was looking for a date or a boating partner, y'all have proved it...When it comes to meeting men on the river, "the odds are good but the goods are odd".


----------



## Withdrawn 1 (Mar 13, 2004)

HOLY S**T FOLKS!!!!!  :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I'm a bit overwhelmed right now as I just fell off the chair, dropped my beer and damn near died laughing!!!!!   
. . .I was *not *expecting this!!! Great job on the responses!! It might take me a bit to get back to you all but I surely will!!! 
. . .By the way B.S.O.E., I hope to find you at a river camp somewhere and have a shot w/ ya!! You too, Newby, as your inspiring words of wisdom (along with smoke em's food for thought) definately deserve a beer or ??? coming on me!!
I enjoyed all of these responses!


----------



## bkp77 (May 9, 2004)

yakgrrl101 said:


> deserve a beer or coming on me!!


 :shock: :shock: :shock:

oh wait... game face,bkp!


How YOU doin'?


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

:shock: Did she just say something about coming on me. How's it goin? My girlfriends dead, fell off a cliff, died on impact, what are you doin Fri. night?


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Baird - how dare you bring up the ex stories! That's it! You, Me, Lil' Rig and Barrel on Saturday. We'll let the river settle this dispute! We should also throw Ficky in just for kicks.

You do have an excellent point though. Yakgrl, what do you know about oar rigs? Nevermind, I'll buzz you in private.


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

Dont do it joe She will be cool at first ( by cool I mean actually act excited while watching kayak porn with you) then she will get it in her head that kayaking is not safe.. Next she will start asking you to stay at home and watch a chic flick at the height of run off, then she will want KIDS.. And we all know what happens when the kids come, the boats get sold for puke rags, and some new outfit for the kid that is just soooo cute
Joe I think a safer bet is never cheat on your first love of kayaking.. Or just have a couple of mistresses on the side..
Stay strong man, I am hear for you..

Oh and she will never be a shuttle bunny..

-p-


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

barrel it is. i have got a film crew that wants to run sho sho afterwards and float to two rivers or whereever. i am not in for the motel/night of debauchery as i have my son on sunday. we'll see about lapping her after our first go, given i dont puss out. third time is a charm right?


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

Holley, you have *no idea* how hard I had to try & hold myself back when it came to **not** posting that same mantra/ bit of advice! 

Yakgrrl, I should be out mid-June (one of my girlfriends there has her baby coming home from the hospital then-- long story, but I'll be out to lend a hand & do a little boating), and would be more than happy to hit up a couple of the local runs with ya' then? Fellas, y'all'll have to let me know what can't be missed once we finish up on the II/III read-n-runs in the morning-- FLOW, don't worry: I'll hold your hand on the easy stuff, and we'll think about letting you come play shuttle bunny for us gals while we hit some of the more challenging runs later in the day?? LOL


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

ha,
Awesome!
yakgrrl101, if you are ever in boulder i will take ya boating. Welcome to being a girl paddler 

I was gunna post a forum to try to auction a day of boating with a single CU female class 3+ padder and see how much money i could raise for the club....i think it might actually work.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

CUkayakGirl said:


> ha,
> Awesome!
> yakgrrl101, if you are ever in boulder i will take ya boating. Welcome to being a girl paddler
> 
> I was gunna post a forum to try to auction a day of boating with a single CU female class 3+ padder and see how much money i could raise for the club....i think it might actually work.


I don't know........are you really worth money? I've found that if you just dangle a bit of Chocolate and booze in front of you, you tend to follow along like an obedient terrier. Of course, about a half hour after that you are giggling uncontrollably and running about making an ass of yourself. Amusing yes.........but worth money?

All joking aside, it would be a cool thing to do to make money for the club. Maybe the Lyons october hole fundraisers should consider it.  Pay a little more for the happy ending....heheee.


----------



## smoke emif ugotem (Mar 29, 2006)

I smoke the schwigs and I like to schmoogie schmoogie a lot. I'm also a part-time disco champion, but that is neither here nor there. 

Let's get serious here for just a moment guys. I mean, really, let's take this one issue at a time... 

Did you know that "The Butterfly" was the first strap-on dildo ever made? 

I have to wonder about this. Like JC said, I'm just a Class IV boater with a Class V dingaling but I do take great care while considering the value of adding the Butterfly to my collection of goods, being that I work full-time as a woman lover. Any thoughts on this?

And to you, single Gunni chick, I say let's get together as soon as possible. We'll take a run down 5 miles of flat water if that's the way you like it.... cuz that's the way I give it  any way you like it.

I don't mind at all, really. That's the way Smokem rolls.

I promise, I won't think about my needs, but will always put your needs first. You want to float flat water, then I say "how far would you like to go baby?" You want to work on your "roll" then I say "Baby, how many times would you like me to me "rescue" you?" You say you want an hour of foreplay before the ultimate schmoogie schmoogie, then I say, "what's your favorite po-sish?"

The day will start with me pickin' you up in long, white, decked out limo with stackers. You won't have to look for me out yo window because I will arrive 5 minutes early so as to surprise you at the door. As soon as you come out I will compliment the stunning outfit you have on and the great way your shoes look. I will watch your hair shimmer in the summer sun and whisper into your ear how beautiful you are as we walk to the car. As we drive to the put-in I'll talk to you about shaggin and the finer points the schmoogie schmoogie. If we drive by any of your friends, I'll ask the driver to slow down so you can roll the window down and show them what Smokem is all about.

Once we get on the river, I will tell you every 30 seconds how beautiful you are in a kayak and how well you're doing. "Damn girl, I just wanna come over there, jump in that kayak wit ya and shag like we were rockin a bathroom stall at Maceys." You won't know why, but my love ryhmes will make you melt right into that plastic. In short order, you will be like clay on that flat water and I will be your sculptor. 

As we float by JC and we'll make sure wave and smile. He'll be getting ready for some Class V, hairy boating, but we'll be OK with that. We'll just give him a kind wave, because that's how Smokem rolls, and because the ultimate Class V shaggin is about to begin. 

To any single woman out there, Smokem will be YOUR shuttle bunny anytime... 

Now, that's what I'm talkin bout.

It's the Chronicles(what) of Narnia gentleman and I'm goin light one up for all yo sorry asses that would rather be a Class V boater than a Class V shagger.


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Careful there smokem. It was my class V shaggin that ended my class V boating :shock: sj


----------



## PinheadBoater (Apr 6, 2006)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> I don't know........are you really worth money? I've found that if you just dangle a bit of Chocolate and booze in front of you, you tend to follow along like an obedient terrier. Of course, about a half hour after that you are giggling uncontrollably and running about making an ass of yourself. Amusing yes.........but worth money?


Dude have you seen her in a paddle jacket? I'm suprised it doesn't melt off her if you catch my drift, and it's not every girl who has curves you can see thru her boating gear, eddy flower mabey but blond hair and blue eyes to die for! Did I mention shes a good conversationalist, and she the president of CU's kayak club? Or that guys get distracted ever time she takes off her dry top?
_
Oh and smoke'em you might want to not stress your V shaggin skills if you don't want people to think your compensating for your boating skills._


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Damn eddy flower- looks like you have yourself a secret admirer (note that this is Pinhead's first post).


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Girls,
To make up for all the foolish things I said, tomorrow night, I will escort you to my crib, where I will prepare for you a romantic meal comprised of succulent lobster from the finest sea. We will both eat the lobster and enjoy a side dish of rice with it. There will also be a baked potato waiting for you, and some butter for you to place upon that potato. In addition, there will be sour cream, which you may also put on the potato if you so desire. 

I will also serve juice. 

It is then that I will hit you doggy-style. 

I will leave you breathless. 

To summarize my feelings, I love you, and that fact is inscrutable. If you could only find it in your heart to forgive me for all the foolish things I did and said, we could take a magical voyage to Atlantis together, sailing on a caravan of love. Just say the word, and I will sting you. I will Smoove you. 

All night long. 

Just remember when the auburn light of dawn falls upon the silky smoothness of your face, me and -p- will be out the door - it's time to run the shit.


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

Dude, JC, you go right ahead and let me know how this one works out for ya', okay doll?  Like you're gonna find any figure-conscious chick in her right mind who's willing to wolf down a slab of butter-laden lobster, chased by a side of starch, with another side of starch, and topped off with half-a-cup of creamy fat-n-calories, before she goes face-down-ass-up over a pile of silky pillows for you?? :shock: 

The way I see it, that's a recipe for puking one's lungs out 5 minutes into the game. Provided, of course, you lasted that long in the first place. 


LOL, ya' chubby-chaser..... 

(And what's with this "lobster from the _Finest Sea_" sh!t? As opposed to what? "The nastiest, rankiest, swath of ocean downstream of a raw-sewage wastewater treatment plant I could find"?) Oh lawd!! Is yer game this weak **all** the time, my friend?


----------



## smoke emif ugotem (Mar 29, 2006)

Damn JC! 

Maybe you and I should get together and mack on some honies. I LIKE the way you roll!!! 

Here I was, thinking you're some Boulder-lovin', tree-huggin', I haven't taken a bath in a month, long-haired hippy with no mackin' skillz and then you bust out some Smoove B lovin' all over these girls. We could continue to go toe-to-toe or we could join forces and steal that kayak captain from CU away from Pinnerdick. 

I like the way you roll with all that lobster talk and then a nice reference to shaggin doggy-style. Yep, I bet you and I together could really knock em dead in the woman-lovin' category.

Single Gunni chick, newby and CU kayak pres, ya'll better grab a hold of whatever is close cause JC and Smokem are coming for ya and when we arrive there won't be time for explanation or communication. We only talk the language of love, smoove B shaggin' style. 

As for the rest of you women out there who are reading this but are too shy to post back, go ahead and get in on this action. You know you want to... you're just sittin there in your lace nighties, the Butterfly on the table next to you, just wishin JC and Smokem were there to show you what a good time is really all about. 

If you want to go ahead and send me PM and I'll show any of you what real lovin' is about... being that I am a part-time disco champion and a full-time woman-lover. We'll even pick JC up on the way. 

It's the Chronicles(what) of Narnia gentleman and JC is the only homeboy on this site who knows how to mack it with the best of them. I'm goin' light one up for JC... a true pimp and daddy-mack.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

I think you two rico suaves should get together and play with eachothers cacknballs. And...just which sea is the finest? My vote is the Sea of Japan but I'm not sure they have lobsters there.

Smokem, I think you listen to too much Tenacious D. Wait...can you listen to too much Tenacious D? Ok..maybe not. Either way, with the hips I inherited from my daddy I could disco dance you right under the table. Where you could again fondle JC's cacknballs.

When did this forum turn into a bad romance novel anyway?


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

And nube...if you continue to abuse your emoticon priveledges I fear they may be revoked. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: ...


----------



## PinheadBoater (Apr 6, 2006)

*the eddy flower*



jmack said:


> Damn eddy flower- looks like you have yourself a secret admirer (note that this is Pinhead's first post).


Note* That Pinhead's first and untill this post, only post, was about miss eddy flower, could this mean that he created a second account to post about her?!


----------



## Piedra (Apr 15, 2005)

It is nice to see that chivalry (on and off the water) obiously lives on - go Smokem! You have just revived my hope for MANkind.


----------



## cecil (May 30, 2005)

hey pinhead...just tell her you dig her man and get it over with.[/quote]


----------



## RiveRookie (Apr 7, 2006)

*Watch it Pinhead*

Watch it Pinhead... she's mine! we go way back!! and i don't think she would have any trouble raising a few bucks she got it goin on! 

sorry you missed out on all the action jmack...


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

JCKeck1


> To make up for all the foolish things I said, tomorrow night, I will escort you to my crib, where I will prepare for you a romantic meal comprised of succulent lobster from the finest sea. We will both eat the lobster and enjoy a side dish of rice with it.


you are smooth.
Lobsters are tasty, but generally you dont see many of those on the river.
when was the last time you went boating and caught some lobsters? Or did you pick up some crabs on the way home?
I think most girl paddlers are more into the camp fires, and sleeping under the stars. And yes Electric-Mayhem s'mores with lots of chocolate.


----------



## Withdrawn 1 (Mar 13, 2004)

OHHHHH MY!!! :shock: :lol: :lol: :shock: 

Never thought this thread would get this large in a day. Here's some responses back the best way I could.


*Zbaird - RE:* _. . . i.e. i just got done with surgery from busting my face while saving lives and since i am layed up a little and trying to heal my face and since i love helpingg people i would love to show you down some easier runs to get your boat wet. you never know you may have just passed on the only chick you could have ever convinced to row your gear. scare the hell out of her in a kayak, tell her how much better rafting is. hand her the oars and paddle of. barkow felis cant be on every trip ya know._
*OUCH!!! :shock: I know what that's like from a bicycle accident I had 15 years ago.*

*Holley - RE:* _That's some funny shit. Whether yakgrrl was looking for aHolley, you have *no idea* how hard I had to try & hold myself back when it came to *not* posting that same mantra/ bit of advice! 
date or a boating partner, y'all have proved it...When it comes to meeting men on the river, "the odds are good but the goods are odd"._
*I couldn't agree with you more! :lol:* 

*Newby0616 RE:* _Yakgrrl, I should be out mid-June (one of my girlfriends there has her baby coming home from the hospital then-- long story, but I'll be out to lend a hand & do a little boating), and would be more than happy to hit up a couple of the local runs with ya' then? Fellas, y'all'll have to let me know what can't be missed once we finish up on the II/III read-n-runs in the morning-- FLOW, don't worry: I'll hold your hand on the easy stuff, and we'll think about letting you come play shuttle bunny for us gals while we hit some of the more challenging runs later in the day?? LOL _

*I'd definately be down for that!!!  Let me know where. I'll send ya more of a message soon!*


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

my face is intact sans titanium plate, for now anyway. it is joe who needs the sympathy and had the busted face. i was giving him material for him not me. the last thing i need is another woman. when it comes down to it all a real woman is looking for in a man is a nice groover and a big firepan.


----------



## Withdrawn 1 (Mar 13, 2004)

Hey there Newby!
Damn Girl! You've got a great hit-it-in-your-face, down to earth, humerous writing style to ya! Ya know, years ago, I knew this kayaker guy (who is - too - from the Southeast) who was single (at the time, at least), wanted to meet a kayaker chic, but, "she couldn't boat better than me," he said.
I think dude needs to meet you so he can be put in his place.


----------



## Withdrawn 1 (Mar 13, 2004)

One more thing to ya'll!!! This whole post sounds like a bunch of drunks around a camp fire in the middle of the desert at some rivercamp somewhere. Pass me a beer, whould ya? And that smokie somestance, too! :lol: :lol: Who's dog is this passed out on my lap?


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

This post is better than Desperate Housewives


----------



## kayakArkansas (May 14, 2004)

Yakgrrl.....This is a campfire....why do you keep acting like you're typing on a message board?? I think it's time you give me back my "smokeable substance" as you sooo like to call it....cause you're done. As for my dog sitting in your lap, you're going to be really disappointed when you figure out how many times he has pissed all over you.....I guess that will go well with all the drool that has slopped all over you while smokem and JC have been playing with each other's cock&balls......Good luck with these goofy bastards.... 

--Zdub


----------



## Withdrawn 1 (Mar 13, 2004)

Well Geezz kayakarkansas :roll: I'll guess I'll retire back at camp now and go to sleep on this post nice in comforable in my sleeping bag. :? Thanks for the advice, though :!:


----------



## leadpipes (Feb 2, 2006)

:shock: :? :x :wink: Emoticons...Yeay!

What kind of boat do you have? As a beginner it probably does not matter that much, focus more on the technique basics than equipment and you should be fine. As far as advise, go to any whitewater kayak shop and you will find all the information you need, including people to boat with. Their faces are generally not as round or bright yellow and their comments not as bold or edited for coolness. Oh yeah, I forgot to mention :arrow: :idea: :!: :?  and dont forget    :idea:.
make sure to 8) :roll: :twisted: and the most important thing to remember is   :wink: :idea:

And you are set to go.


----------



## kayakArkansas (May 14, 2004)

Haha, advice is freely given....If you want another girl to learn with my girlfriend will be out on the Arkansas all summer. She is an absolutely terrible kayaker although she wants to get better. I've just been hit in the teeth with my own paddle one too many times to continue teaching her without witnesses. I'm sure she would love to hook up for some runs with you and hell, I might even go along for saftey/bad-advice if need be :twisted: . We'll be out around mid-June. Should be a good time for class II-III boating anyway. Good luck....(sorry about the terribly sarcastic post last night....I think I remember drinking the better part of a bottle of So. Co.....so that imaginary fire was really warming my fingers....

--Zdub


----------

